# I have a fan.



## sossego (Jul 29, 2011)

gavinliu101 said:
			
		

> I am tired. Stop complaining.


I am soooo excited.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 29, 2011)

I also have a fan.


----------



## fonz (Jul 29, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I also have a fan.


Your boss was too cheap to buy aircon? 

Fonz


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Your boss was too cheap to buy aircon?
> 
> Fonz



No, this is my personal fan at my apartment. At work my boss got me a fanclub.


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> this is my personal fan at my apartment.


Ok. Give her my regards, then.

Fonz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2011)

The post that spawned this topic was spam, and removed. Not much point in going on about this, I guess ..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 30, 2011)

Should we discuss the air speed of European swallows instead?


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Should we discuss the air speed of European swallows instead?


Depends. Are they unladen?

Fonz (minored in aeronautical engineering)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 30, 2011)

You silly Dutch. Go away or I shall taunt you again!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

You silly American. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! You misquote the mighty python!

The proper quote is: _Go away or I shall taunt you a second time_.


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> The proper quote is: _Go away or I shall taunt a second time_.


You silly compatriot. It's actually: _Go away or I shall taunt *you* a second time_.

Fonz (a french accent is good for bonus points)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 30, 2011)

Oops, that was a typo. This doesn't make me look good, does it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 31, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> You misquote the mighty python!


What? I didn't know that. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............


----------



## mk (Jul 31, 2011)

What python?


----------



## xibo (Jul 31, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> You misquote the mighty python!



As long as the mighty perl is not misquoted....


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2011)

mk said:
			
		

> What python?



The classics obviously but you might not be old enough to remember :e

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/


----------



## fonz (Aug 1, 2011)

mk said:
			
		

> What python?


That's a very silly line. Sit down!

Fonz


----------

